# Washer drain hose height?



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes it will.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

"T" ?.. if you connect it with no air gap you'll have siphon prob. needs check valve.


----------



## yuriy128 (Nov 30, 2011)

sorry, what do u mean by air gap? i dont think i need a separate trap for this, attached is the connection i have( one on the right) Is it ok?









Thanks!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

that is not a T so yest it will be fine


----------

